# Removing Alternator on 1998 SE



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I found out that my alternator is not charging right and giving my dash gauges a Christmas lights effects. Question is how hard is it to remove and replace the alternator and the two belts? I check the repair manual and it looks very easy. Of course, it always looked easier on paper then when I actually do the work it's a whole new ball game. Any tips and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mattster2k5 (Jan 22, 2006)

Its not to hard but the hardest part is getting the belts back on.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I finally removed the alternator and got it out. Freaking CA pre-cat on the header got in the way and I did extra work to get the alternator out. Is there anything else I should check or replace while I'm at it?


----------



## Mattster2k5 (Jan 22, 2006)

You could get lightweight pulleys and put those on. 

I replaced my Alternator in December I think. Scary driving home in the dark when your lights get dimmer and dimmer.

I wish it was as easy to change as my trucks. Take 2 bolts out and its out easy as that.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't get the outer belt out so I cut that bitch. Now I can't seem to get the outer belt in. Is there a nut somewhere I could loosen to give me more room? Somebody please help.....I'm very frustrated and about to go break something.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SupraMK3 said:


> I can't get the outer belt out so I cut that bitch. Now I can't seem to get the outer belt in. Is there a nut somewhere I could loosen to give me more room? Somebody please help.....I'm very frustrated and about to go break something.


Dude go download the FSM and research this before you blow a gasket. Hell I know for a FACT the belt removl page has been posted on the forum before. A search might help.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

wes said:


> Dude go download the FSM and research this before you blow a gasket. Hell I know for a FACT the belt removl page has been posted on the forum before. A search might help.


For your information, I did went over the FSM and the two pictures on the belt adjusting page weren't as helpful as I thought it to be. I'm familiar with RWD car setup and this was my first experience doing anything major on a FWD car. The belt setup on Toyota and Nissan are as different as can be. Don't be post whoring my thread if you got nothing positive to contribute. Thanks for your .02 Blowing a gasket changing out alternator and belts????:bs:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SupraMK3 said:


> For your information, I did went over the FSM and the two pictures on the belt adjusting page weren't as helpful as I thought it to be. I'm familiar with RWD car setup and this was my first experience doing anything major on a FWD car.  The belt setup on Toyota and Nissan are as different as can be. Don't be post whoring my thread if you got nothing positive to contribute. Thanks for your .02 Blowing a gasket changing out alternator and belts????:bs:


SO you have the FSM and still found it hard to get the outer belt off? Obviously you didn't have the tension off of it. If so what part did you not understand from the FSM... 

You make a post freaking out about something and how yo lost your patience, why not just post specifically what you have done and has not worked so we can help you remedy the issue rather than blowing a gasket???? 

I did contribute anyway, I told you to download the FSM :thumbup:


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

Alternator changes can be crazy especially if you're doing it for the first time on a B14. Most of us have been there. To get the belts back on you need to loosen the locking nut on the tension pully and mess around with the long adjusting bolt that goes through it. It's just under the bottom passenger side bolt of the alternator. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

RivStar said:


> Alternator changes can be crazy especially if you're doing it for the first time on a B14. Most of us have been there. To get the belts back on you need to loosen the locking nut on the tension pully and mess around with the long adjusting bolt that goes through it. It's just under the bottom passenger side bolt of the alternator. I hope this helps a little.


This is the kind of information I was looking for. Thanks!:thumbup: I got the job done last night after figuring out which bolt to loosen the power steering pump for adjustment. And it pays to have good eyes to spot the bolt that loosens the pully tensior for the alternator belts. The car runs really smooth and I can drive with bright headlights now. 

Wes, I didn't mean to start ranting at you but I was just frustrated (blowing gaskets according to you ) at the moment when I was reading your message. The two pictures showing the belt adjustment didn't show anything about loosen the power steering pump for belt tension. I had to figure out this on my own since this is not in the book. I did specify what I needed to know. I asked if there was a nut hidden somewhere to loosen the power steering pump. You just came out with your big swinging :balls: and assumed me of my ignorance of not reading the FSM.


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

i bet it does help, but thats probably the 100th time that has been posted... SEARCH


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ditto0011 said:


> i bet it does help, but thats probably the 100th time that has been posted... SEARCH


There is no need to come in after the questions has been answered and post this kind of stuff. It just causes flame wars....


----------

